# Hello all



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a few lines to introduce myself  
I havent kept mice now for nearly 20 years but am looking at getting back into it 
I was introduced to mice many years ago by the late John Kellet who gave me good stock and plenty of advice when i was living up in Yorkshire ,why i packed in i dont know as they gave me lots of pleasure.
Ive been in touch with the NMC Sec. with regard membership and looking forward to visiting a few shows in Berkshire in the next couple of months.
Ive always had a liking for PEWs ,Blacks ,Dutch have also appealed to me but ive never kept them how easy or difficult to breed im unsure but would like to give them ago .Any advice on obtaining / breeding any of the above would be most welcome.
Shed cleared breeding boxes built just need the stock.
Jim


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

:welcome1 Jim! This is a great place with a lot of wonderful, helpful people!

I won't be much help with your questions as I'm located in the US and I'm a newbie at all of the show stuff, but I'll bet some of the experienced breeders/exhibitors that are over there would be able to offer lots of good advice!  There's a lot of them on here with absolutely lovely mice! It tortures me every day to see them and have them too far away to get any!  :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I have PEW babies available, 3 does and 3 bucks just coming up to six weeks old  they come from my pet bred mice but they have lovely large ears, no nips or anything and are very friendly. I bred my friendliest female to my chunkiest friendliest buck and I have a post about them in the for sale section with pics.

I found producing PEW easy, I was expecting brokens from my Black eyed buck and PEW female but turned out he was a Black eyed cream. So Im guessing one way to getting PEW would be BECxPEW


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome. When you get your membership bits and pieces through have a look in the yearbook and that will give you details of more active exhibitors by way of the adverts. I'm sure Anne has already suggested some names. Maybe we will meet at a show soon


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Jim, looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, welcome to our forum


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Thankyou for the warm welcome


----------

